# UltimateTV question



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

My wife and I are thinking of getting DirectTV, and are looking at the Tivo and UltimateTV units. I understand that UltimateTV has recently upgraded the software to allow for a "season pass" type of recording setting.

I haven't seen the answer to this, so I apologize if it has already been answered.

Does this new feature on UltimateTV allow for ONLY recording new shows, not repeats? I understand that this is an option on Tivo, and would like the answer for comparitive purposes.

TIA!


----------



## seansupple (Apr 16, 2002)

I went through this same comparitive a few weeks ago and just installed 2 Sony Ultimate receivers yesterday.

There is a check box to select if you don't want to record repeats. So from what I can tell, you can have it either way.

I am happy with the systems so far. The Sony models come with wireless keyboards, which are great for typing in names of shows or actors, to search for and record.

I bought my units from www.orbitsat.com. The 2 units are FREE after mail in rebate. It just costs $39 for shipping.

I would highly recommend, especially if you are familiar with the Dish network's dishplayer. The menus and guide are almost identical.

Hope this helps.

Sean


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

It really works when you select no repeats in the series recording. For example when "ER" is a rerun like it was last week, it simply skips over it. Also if you have an episode recorded of a show and the same episode is on before you have erased the first one from your hard drive, it will skip the second showing. 

I have two RCA UTV units and have had one of the them for a year, and have never had a problem. I am more than pleased, and for free after rebate, you can't go wrong.

I also agree that the keyboard is great to have. I bought one off EBay for $17.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I would have to agree with the above posts. If you new to DirecTV, you can get these things for FREE!! 

IMHO It's a no brainer!


----------



## BillyG (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for all the responses!

I'm almost there, now... Just a couple more issues that "need answers".

This question deals w/ inputs. We have a Mitsubishi 32" TV, and an Onkyo TX-DS575 (after hiss, before addition of S-Video...)

So, I have a TV w/ one S-Video input, and a receiver with one Digital Audio input, both of which are taken up by the DVD Player. 

As I am not going to be able to upgrade either, right now, is there a "pass-through" on the Sony Sat W60 (I went to the Sony site, and couldn't find pictures of the back, and found their overall coverage, not very technical), or some other way to have the two signals merge into one, on the receiver and TV?

TIA!


----------



## RobR (Apr 28, 2002)

Good, question... I posted it myself and apparently no one knows... there is an S-Video in on the Sony but I can't seem to get the sucker to work.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Is that an UltimateTV? If it's like the DP, any inputs are for sending video email.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Exactly. The inputs on the UTV units are NOT pass throughs.


----------

